# What I did today



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I had a buch of fence posts leaning against a shed (and on a pallet), some pipe, tin, bar, rod, etc, laying around. My neighbor pulled an old square cattle feeder (for hay) out of his tree line. I welded a couple pieces here and there and came up with this rack. Again, it sure ain't pretty, but it does the trick!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice looking junk...no... no I mean....ur...ur.... material rack you have there Fordfarm. Yes, material rack that’s it. Material definitely. 

Joking aside, if could get just some of my "material" on a rack like that I'd be happy. Seems no matter how I store my "material" - the piece I want is always on the bottom. Good job and good luck keeping your things stored orderly.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I know how that goes! The neighbor was about to cut the feeder up for scrap, until I "rescued" it ! I've been meaning to build one, but when something falls in your lap that needs slight modification, I tend to jump on it!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Man you really do use all you have...and that I like....nice, good useful setup. Quite the job, FF.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I asked my neoghbor (who I have scrounged a lot from) if ever in his wildest dreams did he figure that some idiot would take all this "used up, worn out, junk" and want to use it again. He laughed and shook his head no! He still can't believe some of the stuff I do!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Recycled Materials*

I know just what you're talking about...I think the rack is taylor made to your liking . Mine is made from discarded bed frames - almost as nice as yours.

We could start a whole new thread on rescued materials from the land fill/scrap yard. I have seen some pretty interesting results from pre-engineered junk turn out some cool, decent and totally functional equipment or implements.

I made this from:
3X3' heavy wall fence post
Discarded warehouse racking
Scrap Allis Chalmers front axle (widened with the fence post)
1/4" welded wire mesh (display tossed from a golf shop)
And the rest from miscellaneous "junk" lying around in my rack.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have sence added heavy duty rubber matting to cover the wire mesh...the rig works just fine for me.

People that rescue and recycle items into something useful, well..I just have allot of respect for. The total cost for this little project was about $7...._I just had to paint it!_.

Anybody else have any remanufactured, recycled projects?

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, Mark - I got a bunch of remanufactured stuff around here! All my euipment (except for a PHD and rear platform) started out life as something ifferent. I can't really afford new stuff, so I scrounge alot and modify. I've got a couple of photos on the "Projects" forum of a rotary hoe and a tine harrow I modified to use behind my 8N. I'm starting on an old horsedrawn disc next. A bunch of neat stuff can be found iabandoned in fence rows!

Great job on the trailer, by the way! I've got 4 trailers around here now and STILL want to build another! Silly me!


----------

